# Could Adele Get Any More Perfect?



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

The phenomenal singer talked about how motherhood had changed her, but her discussion of her son really caught our attention. She's so great, you guys.

"He makes me so proud of myself, and he makes me like myself so much. And I’ve always liked myself. I’ve never not liked myself. I don’t have hangups like that. But I’m so proud of myself that I made him in my belly. Cooked him in my belly and then he came out of me! This human who’s suddenly walking around and doing his own thing. I can’t wait to know who his best friends are going to be, who his girlfriend or his boyfriend is going to be or what movies he likes… Whatever my kid wants to do or be I will always support him no matter what."

The thing is, that she said "girlfriend or boyfriend" shouldn't be a big deal, because no parents should simply assume that their children will be heterosexual. It's not just factually incorrect -- vocalizing those assumptions can do real damage to not-so-straight children as they grow up.

Some parents put their little baby boys in outfits that say things like "ladies' man," because just because he doesn't have a sense of object permanence doesn't mean that they can't start imposing their assumptions of sexuality upon him. It's bizarre and it's a really pernicious element within our society, and some people don't seem to understand the harm in it. And that's sad.

But, naturally, Adele is so much better than that. Because of course she is.


----------

